# Peugeot Comete Aluminum Bike Mavic Equipped



## Ripet

I am trying to find info on the Peugeot Comete full aluminum bike. My friend used to race this bike around 1978.   I have heard the bike was recalled around the time Peugeot pulled out of the US Market.   These bikes were supposed to be destroyed to avoid future liability.  I am not sure if they were ever recalled in European markets?    I have one fully equipped with Mavic Components.   Does anyone have an interest in this bike or have information on 1) value 2) is it safe 3) is this just a "wall hanger"?


----------



## bertinjim

Ripet-

The Peugeot Comete and Galaxie were identical frames. The Comete had a French gruppo and the Galaxie was Shimano equipped. The frames used a patented Pechiney mechanical press fit to attach the 5086 tubes into the aluminum lugs. The tubing was standard 28 mm in diameter and made into a sub-20 lb. frame. 
There were examples of the tube’s joints failing and the bikes were withdrawn and scrapped in both Europe and America, I believe. Failure was not catastrophic (I think), the tubes loosened in the joints but did not separate. 

I would think a cautious ride would not be dangerous but wall art would probably be more discreet. Value would depend on the right buyer and your local market. Probably parting out the Mavic components would yield much more than selling the whole bike. I have a catalogue entry which I will scan for you, should you wish it.

Jim


----------



## Jeff54

this might help. I just googled 1978 Peugeot Comete and wala!
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=80601


I had a 77 or 8 back in the day myself. But me tinks I didn't opt fer da spencive one.


----------



## MrVelo

That catalog page is from ~1987, so Comete cannot be from -78. Peugeot had aluminium race bike from Vitus 979 late seventies. PY10-DU


----------



## bikecrazy

That bike is way too good looking to part out!


----------



## militarymonark

I'd be interested in it, as it is right now. PM me


----------



## ML5

Ripet, I have one of these. I acquired it in my mid teens for around £400 GBP and it was 87/88, so not quite sure where your 1978 came from!
I am only around 140lbs so the frame was not under any particular strain and I can't recall hitting any serious potholes. I dusted the bike off recently from where it has been hanging up for roughly 20 years! Frame is in excellent condition and the aluminium joints and forks always polish up great to a high sheen. In the last 80's I added a full 105 groupset. I added lately some modern 105 shifters and I am about to do a full refurb with some new parts. Do you have any info on decals? I saw some on eBay recently but the colour doesn't look quite correct. The tubing itself is a little scratched and I would like to do something about that, I think it is brushed aluminium but not quite sure. I struggled to find a 24mm aluminium seat post but managed to squeeze a shimano 600 post in somehow. I'll probably have the wheels re-spoked and have the rims polished, mine are holding mavic velotech (original spec). I went for a more modern front stem. The chains I have is quite aggressive, running a six speed on the back and a 41-52 on the front, making for tough climbing.

Anyhow, being a couple of kilos heaver than a modern carbon frame the bike is nicely planted on the road and gives a very smooth ride indeed. I'll post up the photos when I've completed the refurb.


----------



## bulldog1935

Shimano 105 was introduced in 1986 with SIS.  Looking forward to your photos.


----------



## WVBicycles

I had a Peugeot Cosmic which I believe was the model below the Comete I sold the bike for $250 to a former Peugeot rep who was gonna use it as a wall hanger.


----------



## KimDawnCobain

Can anyone help me find a Velotech by Mavic front wheel for a 1986 Peugeot Galaxie?  I ran over it with my car and need to replace it.  HELP!


----------



## bulldog1935

Velotech doesn't search on Mavic rims in databases.  
If you have the Mavic model of the rim, I'm sure we can find it (I'll ask on CR), and you can have the wheel rebuilt.  
But we need to have an identifiable rim.


----------



## KimDawnCobain

Good Morning - the only identification I can see is the Velotech by Mavic sticker.  There is a number on  the hub: HB-1050 SHIMANO 105.  If you can believe it, I actually have the original owners manual and hangtag for the bike.  For the Galaxie model, it indicates RIMS: Rigida w/stainless steel spokes.  Does that help at all Bulldog?


----------



## bulldog1935

a little google search makes me think these were only made for Peugeot.  I'll ask on CR and if anything pings, I'll try to connect you with the interested seller.


----------



## KimDawnCobain

THANKS SO MUCH BULLDOG!!!  Anything you can do will be great - I love that bike. Its been hanging in my garage for a YEAR since I ran over the front wheel.  I just cant seem to find the right part - if it was made just for the bike back in 1986, I understand now why its been a struggle to find it.


----------



## Jeff54

If you're unable to stir one up, there's Plenty single and sets of rims, on the bay. Just search the brand and match the sticker on your rim.

Once you nailed down the match, and then do a in-depth  search with different parameters.  Many times, you'd be surprised in the range of prices there. From really cheap too: "Oh wow they want _*that* _much?"

Alliteratively, it's an easy place to simply discover which type you have.


----------



## KimDawnCobain

Thanks, Jeff. Sellers for vintage stuff sort of have the upper hand because its hard to find certain items.  I have been trying to find a wheel that matches for a year now.  The bike just hangs in my garage because I cant find the right one.  If I do, someone is going to get what they want for it because Im really desperate now.


----------



## KimDawnCobain

Hello Everyone!  Jeff, I took your advice and went on Ebay where I 'believe' I found the set.  They have the same sticker as mine, the same Shimano 105 hubs, and the photos 'appear' to look the same as my wheel.  Please keep your fingers crossed for me - as I paid $100 plus $30 shipping with no returns accepted.  Happy Easter!


----------



## Jeff54

KimDawnCobain said:


> Hello Everyone!  Jeff, I took your advice and went on Ebay where I 'believe' I found the set.  They have the same sticker as mine, the same Shimano 105 hubs, and the photos 'appear' to look the same as my wheel.  Please keep your fingers crossed for me - as I paid $100 plus $30 shipping with no returns accepted.  Happy Easter!View attachment 450617



Yeah looks like you lucked in as, dem dar rims ain't so easy to find but, I doubt very desirable too so, a tough sell for whoever has em unless unfortunate comes along an smashes them. Or trying to restore an old bike.  If you checked the seller's past auctions it appears as though, they have been trying to sell more parts to the bike it came from. But Rims with eyelet rings usually ain't going to come cheap unless, they're pretty beat.

Luckily, it looks like you got a real nice looking set (1988?) 1 for today and another, whenever you smash the other [grin] But next time, even though this looks really clean and unscratched  before ya get all anxious, have the seller send bigger and better photos 1st. . Not simply, not good for you to get in hurry and not ask for better photo b/c if seller didn't show all, he/she's liable to you too make it good. So, if turns out to be junk, you can have ebay make him send you return prepaid shipping label and get money back. Albiet, from this dim view me tinks you'll be yust fine.

 Mavic Velotech wheels:


----------



## KimDawnCobain

You hit the proverbial nail on the head, Jeff.  I DID get over anxious, because I have been looking for these for over a year.  I bought them using just those two pics posted. However, if they arrive and they ARE junk, not to worry.  I paid with PayPal, and those guys are about as tough as the Student Loan folks - hahahaha!  Again, wish me luck because I have really missed this bike.  Apparently they are back in vogue - or maybe they never went out - as I see comparable models going for at least $1000 or more.


----------



## JimB-fl

Good luck with the wheels and the Peugeot.  I bought one in the mid80s with the 105 SIS and loved the bike.  Unfortunately I was young, strong and doing a lot of climbing around Portland.  The first two frames started creaking after a month or two.  They gave me a third but when the bottom bracket split they told me they had been recalled and would only replace it with a steel Triathlete. It never came close to the alum and I soon moved on.  My son still owns it but it doesn't get ridden much anymore.  

I wouldn't worry about a catastrophic failure.  My experience was that the joints just loosen up and start making noise.  

Enjoy!
Jim


----------



## KimDawnCobain

Thanks, Jim - its a Peugeot Galaxie, which I believe is nearly identical to the Comete.  Youre right - its super light and I have been wishing I could find the right wheels for it.  Im still waiting for them to be delivered...
Have a great week!
Kim


----------



## KimDawnCobain

Hello!

I know you have all been holding your breath, in anticipation of the outcome of the extensive search and recent trigger finger purchase of the vintage Mavic Velotech rims for my awesome Peugeot Galaxie bike... well, I'm super happy to report that the result is PERFECT.  These are the EXACT elusive French made originals Peugeot sold on the bike back in 1986, and they actually look minimally used for 31 years old.  I lucked out. 

I cannot tell you how delighted I am today (yeah, I know - all the small things!)  I'm taking the bike and its new rims over to Performance Bike tomorrow for new tubes and tires, and to be sure that front rim is true.  

I will post a picture of the long awaited, and completed rockin; PG very soon.

THANKS AGAIN for everyone's help and input.  You're all A W E S O M E techies!

Forever Grateful,
Kim


----------



## KimDawnCobain

Voila!!! Now silver bar tape and some replacement decals and we are the Peugeot Galaxie Time Travel edition.


----------



## KimDawnCobain

Jeff54 said:


> Yeah looks like you lucked in as, dem dar rims ain't so easy to find but, I doubt very desirable too so, a tough sell for whoever has em unless unfortunate comes along an smashes them. Or trying to restore an old bike.  If you checked the seller's past auctions it appears as though, they have been trying to sell more parts to the bike it came from. But Rims with eyelet rings usually ain't going to come cheap unless, they're pretty beat.
> 
> Luckily, it looks like you got a real nice looking set (1988?) 1 for today and another, whenever you smash the other [grin] But next time, even though this looks really clean and unscratched  before ya get all anxious, have the seller send bigger and better photos 1st. . Not simply, not good for you to get in hurry and not ask for better photo b/c if seller didn't show all, he/she's liable to you too make it good. So, if turns out to be junk, you can have ebay make him send you return prepaid shipping label and get money back. Albiet, from this dim view me tinks you'll be yust fine.
> 
> Mavic Velotech wheels:


----------



## bulldog1935

KimDawnCobain said:


> Hey Bulldog,
> 
> I had new tires put on my Gakaxie today. It was originally outfitted with Michelin Hi Tech Comp 700 x 20c. They talked me into 700 x 25c. Now the back tire is rubbing the frame rail. I loosened the quick release and tried to correct it but there's no space there. Is the tire too rude or is there a problem with that back wheel? Help!
> Kim C



Kim, looks like a case of wheel alignment in the dropouts to me.  You need to slide the axle ends forward and back in the dropouts relative to each other until you have the chainstay clearance you need.  Something that may help is open your brake wide while you're aligning and tightening the wheel in the dropouts.  When you get it right, you may have to come back and readjust your brakes.

You can get by with awful close fit, filling up your chainstays with tire, as long as your wheels are true.
I'm running 38mm tires on my Viner CX frame, and 32mm on my Raleigh International.  Both bikes are running about 4-6 mm chainstay clearance. 
If your rub is continuous, it's wheel alignment.
If you rub is intermittent, the wheel is out of true, and needs to be trued.


----------



## Jeff54

Rather than adjust brake, easier to just let air out of tire, slip rim in and pump it up.


----------

